# Why the difference in stat prices??



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Why do the price of stats vary so much???? It doesn't seam right to me!

£62.67 Day/Night Dimming Stat
£54.56 Day/Night Pulse Stat

£51.79 Dimming Stat
£43.70 Pulse Stat

£26.88 Matt Stat

prices taken from Eurprep.co.uk


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> Why do the price of stats vary so much???? It doesn't seam right to me!
> 
> £62.67 Day/Night Dimming Stat
> £54.56 Day/Night Pulse Stat
> ...


I would like to know to

slither61


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Open a few up and look inside. The more expensive they are the more complicated they are.
Ie a mat stat is just a basic dimmer switch (like you get on room lights, but more sensitive) but a day/night pulse has to send regulate the electricity in waves, be aware of time induced changes and monitor the probe temperature.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

couldnt tell you but i use these and they are fantastic.... 

Dimming Thermostat by: HabiStat - Cornish Crispa Co.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

It's all down to the complexity.

A matstat just switches off the power when the set temp is reached then back on again when the temp drops outside of the temp band.

A pulse stat flicks the power on and off very quickly (flickers) to regulate the temp.

The dimmer does what it say on the tin. It regulates the temp by controling the voltage passing through it so just dims the heat source.

Mat Stat - Basic
Pulse - Bit more complicated
Dimmer - Lots of bits and piecies in it.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I got a lucky reptile 2 on off stat for £30 and its great, it heats up to 50 degrees (the habisat one was a pound cheaper) and it acts like a digital thermometer as well, you set the temp in to what you want, then set the stat tp switch on if the temo deviates from what you want (up to 5 degrees) a little led comes on to tell you when its heating up and the main display tells you he actual temp, the only problem I have with it is thats I would like a display telling you the temp that you have set (so you know you have bloody well done it properly hahaha)


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

One of the earlier threads has cheaper pusle stats from Aztec, I think they were about half the price and had a digital setting rather than analogue- also an additional socket on a timer (ie for operating lights).


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

day night stat less than £40 sheets delivered = www.camzoo.co.uk - Microclimate B1ME Thermostat 600W ( Free Delivery)


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

They all seem really expensive to me and I wish I could build my own. The bits inside probably cost pence from Maplins.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

SteveL said:


> day night stat less than £40 sheets delivered = www.camzoo.co.uk - Microclimate B1ME Thermostat 600W ( Free Delivery)



are microclimate reliable ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

yes mine have been, in fact the ones i have heard fail recently were habistat twin channels ..i only have microclimates ...


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

SteveL said:


> yes mine have been, in fact the ones i have heard fail recently were habistat twin channels ..i only have microclimates ...


cool that maybe a march purchase (soz for hijacking there)


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I've experienced problems with Habitat stats apparently failing. Is anyone qualified to fault find and repair them?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, habistat!!

Drop them a line and they will help you out.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Yes, habistat!!
> 
> Drop them a line and they will help you out.




God I'm such a dime bar :lol2:.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

unless you open them up and then habistat will tell you that you've voided the warrenty! thats what you get for being curious!! (twice!!!:smile: )

in reference to what scoffa said i don't see why you couldn't build one. reckon it would cost you a lot less..wouldn't look as pretty though! (well not if i did it!!) might have to look into it.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Not opened it up yet but I'm fairly confidant the stat is screwed. 

1 CHE was found not working, the other was giving off heat despite there being no lights on the stat. Replaced the CHE for the 1 that wasn't working and it began giving off heat again but still no lights on the stat. I can only assume with 1 CHE dying, and when replaced both CHEs give off heat with no lights on stat, that its died and has no cut-off switch (as per petition on the off-topic thread).


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I am in the process of launching a range of stats for sale ie pulse/dimmer with/without day and night.
just testing the pulse out right now ready for production.
they are a lot smaller in size than the microclimate range.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Keep us posted - I'd be more interested in dimmer stats than pulse because they work with light sources.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

the pulse is ready to go into production now so I am starting to design a dimmer now


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

will they be cheaper though??


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

yes they will be cheaper
and discount for multiples as well


----------

